# Fassoulas is back in action



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Panagiotis Fassoulas (39, 2.13) cuurently member of the greek parliament and for a number of years the main center of the greek NT and Olympiakos (and formerly of PAOK Thessaloniki) decided to return in action. After coach Subodic asked him to join the team (Olympiakos) due to the apparent problems in the front line of the squad, Fassoulas accepted and since yesterday has started trainings. The fans had a chane to see Fassoulas in action in a recent charity game between Olympiakos basketball team and a team composed of celebrity fans of Olympiakos. Fassoulas who played for the latter seemed to be in good shape and scored 13 points (if I'm not mistaken) against his former (and as it seems current as well) team.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

I alway thought that he is a karagiozi and he is proving it once again. One of the most overrated greek players ever .......


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~ (Oct 9, 2002)

lol There is a line...
"Listepsane tin trapeza 
kai 'mena ti me noiazei...?"
(uhm... JGKoblenz will shout... 
lol Just support Lula, el president! -> read this JGK
http://www.che-lives.com/cgi/community/topic.pl?forum=25&topic=498 )

the translation "The bank is stolen, why should I care..."

Fassoulas is back... Fassoulas should not be back. 
"The times they have changed" sings Dylan..., Fassoulas should take it under deep consideration...
Once upon a time he was really good (with the GREAT Paok team), after his 2nd year in Piraeus he was taking the big money to play some good basketball in one out of three/four games...


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> karagiozi


What does this mean?


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Karagiozis is someone who behaves in stupid ways. This word is used to describe people who behave stupidly but who are not aware of this, and instead think that they are cool and admired by others. Strangely enough the original meaning of the word is "someone with black eyes".


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>[email protected][email protected]~</b>!
> lol There is a line...
> "Listepsane tin trapeza
> kai 'mena ti me noiazei...?"
> ...


Hey Netrino! One of the biggest celebrations I've ever saw!!! I'm glad you are happy too. :yes:


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

It seems that Fasoulas will definitely come back, playing with Olympia*k*os the last games of the season. 
I don't agree with the definition "karagiozis", and even with the definition "one of the most overrated player in the history of Greek basketball". 
Fasoulas has been one of the best European center in his long career, playing for the "Northern Eagle", the "Legend" and the Hellenic NT: it's difficult to recover after three years of stop (but Fasoulas, as I know, has never broke to play basketball, making some practice with Olympia*k*os after his retirement, but slowly he could give some minutes of quality... Maybe two, maybe five. 
A fact... I'm sure that already now he's better than Glyniadakis (Peristeri, the team I support) or Kouvaris (and last summer it seemed the center of Irakleio was a key player in the European market, wanted by Tau, Barcelona, Panathinaikos, AEK...). 
My mother will be glad to see him again: when he had long hairs, she was completely fallen in love with him  

Take care everyone...


----------

